# Routan RER Radio Question



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

I loaded up 6 gigs of music on the wife's RER radio. When we went to view the music and picked an artist, instead of seeing all albums we saw all tracks sorted alphabetically. What she was asking me and what I tried to find out real quick, of there was a way to have it display the music like an iPod. What we want is if you pick and artist, you see all albums, if you pick an album from there it shows all songs. However, it doesn't seem to do this. It's a real giant pain in the arse...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Do you have the MyGig owners manual? If not try here: http://site.justforjeeps.com/guide/MyGigOwnersManual.pdf

If that doesn't help let me know and I'll did thru my digital manuals to see what I have and I can email it to you if needed.


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

Hmmmm... Looked through the PDF and that seems to be just a tad different then our radios features... Is it possible that the VW version is that different from the Chrysler/Dodge radio? Or could I need an update?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

Upon further research, me thinks my version of the RER might be old. I think my version is 2.0.x or there about. Anyone know what the current version is for the VW Routan's RER? I'm hoping an update might fix a few issues...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

2.402 for sure but I have seen stuff for 2.403 With www.mofv.com currently down were forced to go elsewhere for the download. In this guys first post he gives you his login and password so you can download it(2.403). There may also be an external link on here somewhere, as well as directions. Also in that thread, if you have music already stored on the hdd IT WILL TAKE hours for it to be recognized, I'd probably suggest deleting it all first.And your atleast 5 updates behind:thumbup:

http://www.jk-forum.com/jk-electric...-software-update-rer-rew-rep-v2-403-a-226772/


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

Here is the version of what I have. Yeah, guess I'm a little behind. Heres a question, when I update from any of the software downloads I found from say a Jeep or Chrysler site, will the update be compatible? Also, will the update still show the VW splash screen or will it/could it show a Mopar startup screen? I'd hate to update my radio and have it show something the old lady does not like. Just thinking before I get started on the updates...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Any update will work and the logo will magically be a VW. You can put an RER from a Chrysler and it will change to a VW logo or if it went to a Dodge it would change to the Rams head or the new dual red stripes they are using depending on what it's in. Magic is cool:laugh: Actually, it reads you VIN on boot up.


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

Haha! Thanks! I wasn't sure if the VW logo came from the image or from elsewhere. I'll update the unit when I get home and see if that takes care of the music display/sortation issues. Thanks for the info! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

